# B6 S4 wheels on VW MK4 337



## Sour (Sep 1, 2009)

Picked up a set of B6 S4 Avus wheels. Thought they would just bolt up but apparently not, what do I need to buy exactly? Also where can I order for the best price? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Audi generally used 5x112mm (except for TT). VW uses 5x112mm now, but used to use 5x100mm. All VW Mk4 are 5x100mm and all VW Mk6 re 5x112mm. I'm not sure what VW Mk5 used, but hopefully someone who knows can chime in. If it were me, I'd sell the 5x112 to someone who can use them and buy proper 5x100 for your car. But, to answer your exact question, the best way would be to replace your hubs with 5x112 as I don't think anyone offers thin enough adapters for your application.


----------



## Sour (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks 


hmm


----------



## lowclearance (Nov 3, 2013)

are these the wheels you have? 18 inch? If so they are 5x112, youll need a 5x100 to 5x112 adapter, only thing I can't help you with is the adapter size, I read people use a 20mm adapter up front and 25mm in the back but don't quote me on it, maybe someone else can answer that because I'm confused on the whole spacer things, I just got the same wheels, and they have et48, anyone can help us?


----------



## Sour (Sep 1, 2009)

lowclearance said:


> are these the wheels you have? 18 inch? If so they are 5x112, youll need a 5x100 to 5x112 adapter, only thing I can't help you with is the adapter size, I read people use a 20mm adapter up front and 25mm in the back but don't quote me on it, maybe someone else can answer that because I'm confused on the whole spacer things, I just got the same wheels, and they have et48, anyone can help us?



Yup, same wheels. Thanks. I figured out the adapter size. I'm not sure regarding the spacers. It looks like you'll def need something on the front for sure because of the suspension, but haven't been able to test fit them. I've seen them on an mk4. Hopefully someone chimes in.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

I actually have an S4 with the same Avus wheels. I had 8 wheels for it, 4 of which were OEM and 4 of which were aftermarket replicas (although I don't remember the brand). Other than being much weaker and having a slightly different offset, the main difference was that the replicas had both bolt patterns (5x112 AND 5x100). They looked OEM with the center caps on. I had to toss 3 of the reps due to serious bends, but still have the 4th as my spare (and all 4 center caps, which unfortunately don't quite fit the stock wheels). The Mk4 that you saw might have been on the same replicas.


----------



## denkodc2 (Jul 22, 2011)

o2bad455 said:


> Audi generally used 5x112mm (except for TT). VW uses 5x112mm now, but used to use 5x100mm. All VW Mk4 are 5x100mm and all VW Mk6 re 5x112mm. I'm not sure what VW Mk5 used, but hopefully someone who knows can chime in. If it were me, I'd sell the 5x112 to someone who can use them and buy proper 5x100 for your car. But, to answer your exact question, the best way would be to replace your hubs with 5x112 as I don't think anyone offers thin enough adapters for your application.


Mk5 are 5x112 also


----------



## denkodc2 (Jul 22, 2011)

OP depends what you want to accomplish, if you just want the wheels on the car get a 20mm front and 25mm rear adapters. Won't need spacers cuz the adapters will space the wheels out PS I wanna see pics when they're on


----------



## BangsVW (Jun 13, 2014)

*b6 S4 Avus*

Did you ever get these installed? Just picked up a set myself.


----------



## Sour (Sep 1, 2009)

I sold the car, sold the wheels, and never installed. 

It is possible though with adapter/ longer lugs


----------

